
Twistronics - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twistronics
======
peter_d_sherman
>"Materials such as bilayer graphene have been shown to have vastly different
electronic behavior, _ranging from non-conductive to superconductive_ , that
depends sensitively on the angle between the layers.[3][4]"

My thoughts: Could a transistor be constructed from this?

Keywords: Bilayer Graphene, Superconductivity, Moiré patterns, patterning of
space, 1.1 degree angle, etc.

